# How do you know which inks and what mixture?



## jermelger (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello:

I am very sorry if I am repeating a question, I looked for a while but did not see any answers to my questions. But I am new at this, was pretty much thrown into the position after our printer/artist left. I have been able to get a few things down, but now I am printing on cotton shirts and using Union Ink, I believe a cotton white, or white cotton. So I called the manufacture and asked about using the ink and having to add anything to it. They told me that I use it straight from the container, but if I was printing on something that had less adherence ability to use an additive from 5 to 10% mixture.

So I used it straight from the bottle and the ink does not appear to be laying down smoothly, when I lift the screen the shirt is adhered to it and as it pulls off the ink pulls up into tiny little peaks, kind of like a meringue peaks when it has been whipped enough. I am not sure what I am doing wrong, I need to master this quickly. Please help me.


----------

